# OneRepublic "If I Lose Myself" Remix I'm Working On. Thoughts???



## MusicWulf13 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm working on a remix of OneRepublic's new single "If I Lose Myself" for their remix contest. I wanted to know if I could get some feedback on the remix so far. 
Link: http://soundcloud.com/skate13/onerepublic-if-i-lose-myself

Thanks, guys!


----------

